# carb question on generac wheel house



## rbig (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got a Generac Wheel House 5550 gen set. The carb on it is B&S 796421. I'm going to clean the carb, before I buy a new one. Maybe it will work.

I've gotten some of the things on the outside of the carb removed. Air cleaner escutcheon, choke, fuel tank, handle.

I'm having a tough time knowing how to get the carb body out. I have two screws. The carb body is on their pretty solid. Do those bolts have reverse threads up inside the carb body? If so, how do you get them out?

Looks to be a standard carb, held in place by two bolts. There is maybe a 1" spacer between the carb and the manifold. It should all come loose.

All help appreciated.......


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I looked up the part number you listed but according to B&S the p/n you listed was for a snow shield, not the carb. Can you give me the mdl number off the engine ID plate?


----------



## rbig (Feb 19, 2014)

My mistake. It should have been 796321, vice what I had.

And yes: My engine is 20T232-0036-F1 (some people say it's E1; not sure from my end.


----------



## Sears10/6 (Mar 3, 2014)

There is no engine version with E1, so it must be F1. Looking at the parts list, it appears the carb is mounted with 2 studs. I know sometimes the carburetor is "stuck" due to the carburetor gasket. Usually this only requires a firm grip on the carburetor to get the carb off. This particular carburetor is a particular pesky carb though. They are generally very finicky. Unless you are pretty good with carburetors I would probably consider replacing it or having a shop service it.


----------

